# Rowntree park



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont know if anybody is interested but I just managed to book Rowntree park in york first weekend in May. Much to my surprise everyweekend in May is was available
Bri


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks , cant understand why , must be a forecast of flooding and everyone has cancelled ,but willing to take the chance and take a canoe with us to get to our favourite pub the Hansom Cab!! lol


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> Thanks , cant understand why , must be a forecast of flooding and everyone has cancelled ,but willing to take the chance and take a canoe with us to get to our favourite pub the Hansom Cab!! lol


Kings


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks , cant understand why , must be a forecast of flooding and everyone has cancelled ,but willing to take the chance and take a canoe with us to get to our favourite pub the Hansom Cab!! lol
> ...


Is kings a pub ,if it is can you enlighten,cant go missing out on a good pup!!!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > grandadbaza said:
> ...


Oh my god , now I know Im getting senile , just mentioned to boss that we should try Kings , and she called me all sorts of names and said you know the one down the steps off the bridge along side the river , DOHHHHHHHHHHHH what a prat I am


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > ralph-dot said:
> ...


Thats the one, see you in there


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

ralph-dot said:


> grandadbaza said:
> 
> 
> > grandadbaza said:
> ...


I'll be in there on May 21st , if your there Ill be the "tall dark and handsome one with the gorgeous chick on his arm " or the old git with buying drinks for SWMBO 8) 8) 8)


----------

